

Follow your buddies with Google Latitude  - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2009/02/follow-your-buddies-with-google.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Several of these carries slightly different commentary or comment, so they're
not all exact duplicates. However, I think I have the full set so far ...

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=467084>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466368>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466089>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465549>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465494>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465474>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465458>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465359>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465276>

You job, should you choose to accept it, is to find which one (or ones!) carry
the HN comments.

I'm going to stop flagging duplicates - I very rarely get upmodded for it,
occasionally get down modded for it, and my name will _never_ turn orange.
It's therefore obviously held in little or no regard by the community.

